# 1 Lakh Gaming PC (Haswell Chipset based)



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:*Games:* FPS like COD Series,MOH Series,Battlefield Series and RPG like Witcher Series,Skyrim Series,Diablo Series.
*Applications:* Oracle 9,Informatica 10,Tally,MS-Office2007.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:1 Lakh INR.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:Yes.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 7 Professional SP1 x64 bit.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:256GB SSD.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:No, already have Dell ST2220L 22" LED (1920x1020).

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:Monitor,Gaming Keyboard,Gaming Mouse,Speakers.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:August 1st week,2013.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:Built 6 systems since 2000 and will be done by an assembler.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Hyderabad,Buying locally or from Bangalore. No buying online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: 						Will Haswell chipset and Broadwell chipset be on the same 1150 chipset so that I can upgrade to Broadwell when it comes in Q3 of 2014 and if Broadwell might come in more than 4 cores then I would surely buy it. Please suggest in this regard.

Dear TDF Guru's,

I want to buy from Hyderabad but prices in Bangalore are more cheaper than local shops and so I might end up buying from Golchha,SP Road,Bangalore. But firstly my configuration is as follows along with the local prices only.


   Intel Core i5 4670k
   16500
   Asus GRYPHON Z87
   14500
   Zotac GTX760 2GB
   20500
   Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD
   15000
   Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz
   4500
   Corsair H60 2013 Edition
   4500
   Corsair Obsidian 350D
   7000
   Seasonic SS-650KM
   8500
   APC 1.1KVA UPS
   5500
   Bitfenix  120mm 2 RED LED fans
   1000
   Bitfenix  140mm 2 RED LED fans
   1500
   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW
   1000
   TOTAL
   1Lac

 














Please recommend only mATX boards that are within my budget and I cannot find Corsair 350D mATX case and Seasonic SS-650KM PSU anywhere locally. Please specify any known shops in Hyderabad who  might be selling the above items at reasonable prices even though prices have increased due to Rupee depreciation. The Bangalore prices are 3-4k less as compared to Hyderabad prices but taking in the transportation charges into account it comes to 1Lac again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

> You don't need to spend 1 lakh for those requirements and the that resolution.

> Why do you need a 256 GB SSD?

> Why do you need only mATX motherboards?

> Haswell is code name of *processor*,* not chipset.*


----------



## Cilus (Jul 18, 2013)

Buddy, GTX 760 shouldn't be the Graphics card for a 100K rig.

2ndly, for running Database like Oracle, opt for either Hyper threaded quad core from Intels or FX-8350.

LGA 1150 socket motherboards will be compatible with the upcoming Brodwell processors.

Here is my suggestion, based on your needs:-

AMD FX-8350 @ 12K
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 @ 13.8K
G-Skill RiphawX 8GB X 2 1600 MHz CL10 DDR3 @ 8.8K
Samsung 840 Series 250 GB (MZ-7TD250BW) @ 11.6K
Gigabyte HD 7970 OC with Boost with Trident Cooler 3 GB GDDR5 @ 27K
Corsair H60 2013 Edition

Rest of the configuration will be of your choice. BTW, why do you want a mATX Motherboard? And if you want Haswell based configuration then opt for a Hyper threaded quqad core processor, not a i5 4670K. Oracle is highly multi-threaded and can take benefit of higher number of cores.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2013)

Spoiler






Cilus said:


> Buddy, GTX 760 shouldn't be the Graphics card for a 100K rig.
> 
> 2ndly, for running Database like Oracle, opt for either Hyper threaded quad core from Intels or FX-8350.
> 
> ...






I already have AMD FX 8320 Rig (see my signature) which my wife is using for her Informatica. Now I want a Intel Rig for gaming. I think Broadwell might come in 6-8 cores which is why I wanted to go for Haswell now and buy Broadwell when it comes in 2015. OK.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay. Then i5 4670k + GRYPHON Z87 should be your choice.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 21, 2013)

You could get an SSD of lesser capacity and instead funnel that money into buying HD 7970 instead of GTX 670.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2013)

I was thinking of getting 6 cores or more CPU if it comes to Broadwell later on but all the leaks out until now show that Broadwell is just similar to Haswell in respect of cores and the only difference is wattage. So I decided to go for AMD FX + 990FX MB which is directly compatible to Steamroller of AMD future CPU's to be released in 2014 even though they are not that much efficient in power consuming compared to Intel. But Steamroller leaked reports give an idea that 8-12 or more core processor might come in 2014 in steamroller lineup which is what I want to upgrade rather than only 4 cores. 

*Haswell > Broadwell lineup -4 cores only expected.
Piledriver > Steamroller lineup -8-12 cores expected.*

*The more cores the merrier.....*

So my *Latest Config* stands as follows:


   AMD FX 8350   11500   Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen 3 R2.0   16500   Zotac GTX760 2GB   21000   Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD   15000   Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz   4500   Corsair H60 2013 Edition   4000   Corsair Vengeance C70 Black   10000   Seasonic SS-650KM   8500   APC 1.1KVA UPS   5500   Bitfenix  120mm 2 RED LED fans   1000   Bitfenix  140mm 2 RED LED fans   1500   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW   1000   TOTAL   1Lac



















Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen 3 R2.0 is not readily available in India. It is available on order basis only. So that might take a while (3-4 weeks) for the distributor to bring in. So by the end of August the whole RIG will be ready I hope so.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 24, 2013)

Pay a little less for the cabinet and get a better card like GTX 670 or HD 7970.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Pay a little less for the cabinet and get a better card like GTX 670 or HD 7970.



+1 for this. At least get 7970 or GTX770.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Pay a little less for the cabinet and get a better card like GTX 670 or HD 7970.


But GTX 760 performs equally or better than GTX 670.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2013)

He meant gtx 770.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2013)

AMD FX 8350   13000   Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen 3 R2.0   17500   Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP Edition   22000OCZ Vertex 4256GB SSD   14000   Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz   4500   Corsair H60 2013 Edition   4000   Coolermaster Storm Scout 2 Advanced   8000   Seasonic SS-650KM   8500   APC 1.1KVA UPS   5500Coolermaster 120mm 5 RED LED fans   2500   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW   1000TOTAL1,00,500

Maybe I will add another GTX760 later on in the future. So my sister is bringing Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen 3 R2.0 in December only as she is coming then only. So I might ask her to bring another Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP Edition so that I can make SLI to match them to achieve the TITAN performance. So it seems to me it is going to be a long wait for me.....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2013)

RON28 said:


> But GTX 760 performs equally or better than GTX 670.



Please do care to check the reviews before posting. GTX 760 performs similar to a HD 7950 Boost edition and lesser than GTX 670.

bavusani, do you really need a Modular PSU which costs 8.5K? I am telling you again to get a better GPU instead of other fansy components like *Coolermaster 120mm 5 RED LED fans*. You can add them anytime you want but once you get the main parts like GPU, I don't think you are gonna replace it very quickly. 
For PSU, get a Corsair TX 850 V2 or Seasonic SS750JS and do some cable management as the cabinet you are choosing does have real good cable management features and save some bucks. Use the extra bucks to get a card like HD 7970 or GTX 670.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Please do care to check the reviews before posting. GTX 760 performs similar to a HD 7950 Boost edition and lesser than GTX 670.
> 
> bavusani, do you really need a Modular PSU which costs 8.5K? I am telling you again to get a better GPU instead of other fansy components like *Coolermaster 120mm 5 RED LED fans*. You can add them anytime you want but once you get the main parts like GPU, I don't think you are gonna replace it very quickly.
> For PSU, get a Corsair TX 850 V2 or Seasonic SS750JS and do some cable management as the cabinet you are choosing does have real good cable management features and save some bucks. Use the extra bucks to get a card like HD 7970 or GTX 670.



I greatly agree with you in the aspect of choosing a better GPU rather going for a fancy equipment. But there is 1 thing that I cannot understand in GPU pricing. I may be simply silly asking you in this aspect. If GTX6 series is inferior to GTX7 series why GTX680 and GTX690 is costly than GTX760,770&780. I mean GTX6 series are a generation below na. Are there any new developments in 7 series that 1 can think of than 6 series. Both are PCIE 3.0 compliant right. What are the major changes that can induce a buyer like me to go for 7 series rather than 6 series. I am simply like a little boy in this aspect. I just see 384bit bus and 3GB as only a leverage while deciding on a GPU. Are there any other aspects to be taken into consideration. I simply don't know at all.

I think the below config is much better in all aspects.


   [FONT=&amp]AMD FX 8350[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]12500[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]15000[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Edition[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]24600[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]14500[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 2133MHz[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]5300[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Corsair H60 2013 Edition[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]4000[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Coolermaster HAF XB[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]7000[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Seasonic SS-650KM[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]8500[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]APC 1.1KVA UPS[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]5500[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]1200[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Coolermaster 80mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]900[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]1100[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]TOTAL[/FONT]   [FONT=&amp]1Lac[/FONT]


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's just an observation: For both nVidia and AMD, the 2nd digit of the card is more important. It'll tell you how much muscle it has. The first number probably tells about generation/shader version/architecture or something. For nVidia, the last no. will be zero. For AMD, the last 2 numbers will indicate specific boost.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Please do care to check the reviews before posting. GTX 760 performs similar to a HD 7950 Boost edition and lesser than GTX 670.



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Iam not saying blindly, i checked many reviews and GTX 760 performs near GTX 670 in gaming.

*www.anandtech.com/show/7103/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review/13



> To that end this launch is a great deal like the GTX 770 launch last month, with NVIDIA improving performance, lowering prices, and putting AMD on the defensive all at the same time. *Thanks to these performance improvements and price cuts, the GTX 760 ends up coming within 3% of the soon to be retired GTX 670* and easily surpasses the GTX 660 Ti, all the while coming in at a price well below both at $249.



Source Anandtech


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> [FONT=&]AMD FX 8350[/FONT]   [FONT=&]11500[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0[/FONT]   [FONT=&]15000[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Edition[/FONT]   [FONT=&]24600[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD[/FONT]   [FONT=&]11260[/FONT]   [FONT=&]G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 2133MHz[/FONT]   [FONT=&]5300[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Cooler Master Seidon 120X[/FONT]   [FONT=&]4300[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Coolermaster HAF XB[/FONT]   [FONT=&]7000[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Seasonic SS-650KM[/FONT]   [FONT=&]8500[/FONT]   [FONT=&]APC 1.1KVA UPS[/FONT]   [FONT=&]5500[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]   [FONT=&]1200[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Coolermaster 80mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]   [FONT=&]900[/FONT]   [FONT=&]Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW[/FONT]   [FONT=&]1100[/FONT]   [FONT=&]TOTAL[/FONT]   [FONT=&]1Lac[/FONT]



Price Corrections & Better After Market Cooler, if buying from Bangalore.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

d3p said:


> Price Corrections & Better After Market Cooler, if buying from Bangalore.



Which Shop/Store/Vendor in SP.Road in Bangalore? Please confirm the above prices are from d3p?

Also can I get Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 from SP.Road,Bangalore?


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Which Shop/Store/Vendor in SP.Road in Bangalore? Please confirm the above prices are from d3p?
> 
> Also can I get Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 from SP.Road,Bangalore?



^ FX8350 was 11500 + tax at Ankit Infotech. I bought one last week on friday.

I have no idea on GEn3, but the old generation Sabertooth is 15.2k including 5.5% tax.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani, it is not like that an older generation card needs to perform poorly than a newer generation card and that's why a GTX 760 which is supposed replace GTX 660 ti can't beat a GTX 680 and the later is much pricier. Similarly GTX 690 is costlier than a GTX 780 which is a stripped down Titan because it is a Dual GPU card, packing two 680 inside it and reasonably faster than GTX 780.

And apart from GTX 780, all the 7 series cards noting but some tweaked version of existing Kepler architecture, powering GTX 600 series. And the changed config of yours, getting a HD 7950 won't help much because it is at the same performance level of GTX 760.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> bavusani, it is not like that an older generation card needs to perform poorly than a newer generation card and that's why a GTX 760 which is supposed replace GTX 660 ti can't beat a GTX 680 and the later is much pricier. Similarly GTX 690 is costlier than a GTX 780 which is a stripped down Titan because it is a Dual GPU card, packing two 680 inside it and reasonably faster than GTX 780.
> 
> And apart from GTX 780, all the 7 series cards noting but some tweaked version of existing Kepler architecture, powering GTX 600 series. And the changed config of yours, getting a HD 7950 won't help much because it is at the same performance level of GTX 760.



Thanks Cilus for the clarification regarding GPU Series(6or7). But still I cannot decide on whether to take GTX760 or HD7950 as you say they both have same performance where as GTX760 is 3k cheaper than HD7950. I cannot go for GTX770 as it is 32k which is too much for me.



d3p said:


> ^ FX8350 was 11500 + tax at Ankit Infotech. I bought one last week on friday.
> 
> I have no idea on GEn3, but the old generation Sabertooth is 15.2k including 5.5% tax.



Thanks d3p for helping me in this regard...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Thanks Cilus for the clarification regarding GPU Series(6or7). But still I cannot decide on whether to take GTX760 or HD7950 as you say they both have same performance where as GTX760 is 3k cheaper than HD7950. I cannot go for GTX770 as it is 32k which is too much for me.
> 
> Thanks d3p for helping me in this regard...



I think 760 is the way to go considering the prices.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Thanks Cilus for the clarification regarding GPU Series(6or7). But still I cannot decide on whether to take GTX760 or HD7950 as you say they both have same performance where as GTX760 is 3k cheaper than HD7950. I cannot go for GTX770 as it is 32k which is too much for me.



GTX 760 should be consider, because its cheaper than AMD 7950 boost edition, buy it from MD computers.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

Could you check what is the cheapest price for HD 7970?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Could you check what is the cheapest price for HD 7970?



Local Price of Gigabyte HD7970 @ 33500.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2013)

In Theitwares.com, Sapphire HD 7970 stock version is available @ 28.5K. You better opt for that and reduce cost in some other areas.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In Theitwares.com, Sapphire HD 7970 stock version is available @ 28.5K. You better opt for that and reduce cost in some other areas.



Why the 5k difference between Sapphire HD7970 Vs. Gigabyte HD7970 versions? Is Sapphire a better GPU than Gigabyte and what is the warranty of the two?


So my query is that without OCing minimum PSU Wattage is 570w but if I OC to 4.5GHz from stock 4GHz then recommended Wattage is 620w. So Seasonic X-Series 560 (560w)is enough as it can provide for more than 650w in many reviews OR should I buy Seasonic X-Series 650 (650w) to protect my components from further damage is what I want to know Cilus? Please answer my concerns.


----------

